# Head down!



## mike_cos (Apr 29, 2011)

This is the most infamous way to war...


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Apr 29, 2011)

?


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hitman2/3 said:


> ?


x2


----------



## mike_cos (May 1, 2011)

Hitman2/3 said:


> ?





amlove21 said:


> x2


what do you mean mates?...


----------



## Teufel (May 1, 2011)

I think flash might be disabled on the deployed server.  Or I might need to start at the screen until something pops out like a magic eye picture.


----------



## amlove21 (May 1, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> what do you mean mates?...


I mean, it's a blue pickup speeding away from an explosion, which sort of looks like a command detonated IED that missed late.

"Infamous" is defined as "1. Well known for some bad quality or deed.
2. Wicked; abominable: "*infamous* misconduct"
Sooooooooo, I guess I mean "what the hell are you talking about". The post, video, and description are seemingly unrelated. 
Is the pickup or the people contained wherein well known? Is the blue pickup feared in that part of the nation for spreading explosions and warfare wherever it's wicked or abominable pale blue shape be seen? 
Here, I also have a post-


----------



## mike_cos (May 1, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> I mean, it's a blue pickup speeding away from an explosion, which sort of looks like a command detonated IED that missed late.
> 
> "Infamous" is defined as "1. Well known for some bad quality or deed.
> 2. Wicked; abominable: "*infamous* misconduct"
> ...


LMAO!...ok ok... I mean... (in poor words..) I hate IEDs....are cowards...


----------



## amlove21 (May 1, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> LMAO!...ok ok... I mean... (in poor words..) I hate IEDs....are cowards...



There we go! Yes, IED's suck balls. I think the world can agree on that.


----------



## x SF med (May 1, 2011)

Pancake bunny has not been used in a long time....  EGGGGGGG-cellent, Smithers.....


----------



## mike_cos (May 1, 2011)

mmmm... verrà il giorno che il Troll si iscriverà in un forum italiano....... poi rido io....


----------



## Marauder06 (May 1, 2011)

something about the Troll trying to write on an Italian forum?


----------



## Casimir (May 2, 2011)

wow, that looks suspiciously like an IED attack video we were shown as happening in our AO not too long ago :confused:


----------



## mike_cos (May 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> something about the Troll trying to write on an Italian forum?



...could you immagine?.... a rhino in a china shop...


----------

